
Why is California housing unaffordable? - mgdo
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-ca-residents-housing-polling-20181021-story.html
======
mega_behemoth
I am an ip address who would be happy to work remotely from Mars if possible.
Dragging people into offices when all they do is sending and receiving IP
packets is inefficient, damaging and stupid.

